# Anyone else watching the Women's Canada / US Soccer game???



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Great game! Currently 3-3. Christine Sinclair is a machine!!!


----------



## Ohmsford (Jul 19, 2012)

mind_business said:


> Great game! Currently 3-3. Christine Sinclair is a machine!!!


Great game thus far!

*Edit, well it was a great game, would have loved to see it go to penalty kicks. Congrats to the States


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Heartbreaker for Canada. Both teams played a great game!


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

I cried.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Atrocious call by the ref. that caused the 3rd goal for the US.
Or, the game was rigged. Wouldn't be a surprise at all.
Either way, a heartbreaking result (for Canada).


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Atrocious call by the ref. that caused the 3rd goal for the US.
> Or, the game was rigged. Wouldn't be a surprise at all.
> Either way, a heartbreaking result (for Canada).


Which one? The 6 second rule, or the hand-ball?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Both calls were bizarre.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Three cheers for Sydney Leoux, a dual Cdn-US citizen, born in BC, who chose the US Olympic team because she would have a better chance of winning a medal. Looks like it was a good decision.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

mind_business said:


> Which one? The 6 second rule, or the hand-ball?


Both.
The quality of refereeing in that game overall was pretty pedestrian.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I think in soccer a referee should have the ability to offer something lesser like a corner kick when the ball hits an arm instead of the arm hitting the ball. This way he or she doesn't have to award an almost sure goal penalty kick in an uncertain situation.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

To add insult to injury, now there is an investigation committee looking into the "behavior" of the Canadian team (not the US team, huh?)

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/eh...ts-made-monday-canada-u-soccer-183444961.html

_American striker Abby Wambach's admission that she tried to manipulate Norwegian referee Christiana Pedersen by counting the seconds Canadian keeper Erin McLeod hung onto the ball._


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

There is already a sports thread here.


----------

